# Image Maker 3SE



## pdlb (Nov 8, 2009)

I have just purchased a new Canon camcorder and have loaded the Pixela ImageMixer 3SE software that came with the camera. I printed off the manual but it missed some pages, now I can't for the life of me find where I accessed the manual! This is silly I know! It has taken a while to get everything up and running properly now I would like fiddle with the videos we've recorded. Can anyone help? Thanks.
pdlb


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi pdlb :wave:

A very warm welcome to TSF...

There is a Mac version on the Pixela website here.

Even if you are using a PC, the mac version should help...


----------

